
AWS Alternatives - imrannazish
Anyone know any best AWS alternative which offer cloud hosting at cheaper rates?
======
mtmail
"Anyone know a better alternative to my car but cheaper?"

Excuse the car analogy. You need to tell us what cloud hosting requirements
you have. Some people need 1 CPU with 1GB RAM, others run an enterprise with
1000s of virtual machines and petabyte of storage.

------
wprapido
what exactly do you need and what is your budget?

------
archaeopteryx
vultr, digitalocean are my top 2

